# Menhaden Sightings?



## cwalla1420 (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone seen the menhaden schools yet? I haven't seen them in Joe;s Bayou at all in Destin...


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

I saw what looked like two schools out in front of my dock on Bayou Texar yesterday at 6:30.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

When the menhaden get thick in the bay...gags are on...


----------



## Phil_the_fisch (Dec 22, 2013)

They were outside the destin pass on tuesday


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Go over the mid bay bridge. Theyre starting to school up pretty decent.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

How do you distinguish b/w the menhaden and other bait - are they breaking the top and can you see them etc....e.g. big circles instead of lots of very small spashes?


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

At first glance alewive and mehaden school look alike. But mehaden tend to travel much more and they leave a pretty heavy trail or wake for something that size. Almost like just reeling a popper across the surface. To me, menhaden chug along (although quite fast at times) whereas alewives dart in and out of a school that remains much more stationary. However, offshore they moved much more. Early last week I had big schools of 4-5.5in menhaden and 3in alewives coming around my pier (north Ono), but I haven't seen any big schools since. Thankfully there are some alewives that seem to just be living under my pier.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Give it a week or two. They'll be swarming the bays


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

We have done good catching them in upper escambia bay.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Caught some at the mass yesterday


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*menhaden*

Navy Point


----------

